# Renting my 2010 Black Lexus ES350



## Michael K (Feb 12, 2015)

Weekly or monthly rental

Perfect for UBER Black in/around the city

Black exterior / Tan interior

Up to date on all service records

Fully insured

Available now

856 816 6132

Thanks


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

What would you be renting it for? How much?


----------



## Michael K (Feb 12, 2015)

The market rate (if you google uber marketplace NYC ) is between $400 - $550

I would be willing to negotiate a rate in that range based on the type of rental (short term or long term)

For example, a better rate would be available to a monthly customer vs a weekly customer.

Car would be available to you 24/7 - I cover all maintenance, wear and tear, insurance, etc

At time of transfer I would require (as everyone does) proof of license, Soc Security Card, Insurance card, and letter from Uber confirming active status.

Let me know if that is of interest to you - or anyone else in the group

Thanks, Michael


----------



## Michael K (Feb 12, 2015)

By the way this could be for UBER X also.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Michael K said:


> The market rate (if you google uber marketplace NYC ) is between $400 - $550
> 
> I would be willing to negotiate a rate in that range based on the type of rental (short term or long term)
> 
> ...


Can you have two drivers, run it 24/7 365 ? Nyc tlc insurance ?


----------

